# المواصفات القياسية لمهندسي الميكاترونكس



## govoni (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ما هي المواصفات القياسية (Standard cods) التي يجب ان يعرفها مهندس الميكاترونكس؟
وهل يوجد كتب لها ارجوا المساعدة خصوصا انها تاتي في اسئلة امتحانات التوظيف
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مجد درويش (12 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------

